# marsh redfish not biting



## Clemson_Fish

was wadeing in the marshes around sportsmans rd yesterday evening and saw a lot of redfish splashing and tailing everywhere but could not get a single bite. I threw everything I had (super spook jr's, gulps, live shrimp, live minnows, ect...) at them with no luck. does anybody have any advice for next time I see this


----------



## Solodaddio

Lockjaw


----------



## adanvjr

Are you certain it was redfish and not horsemullet?


I was kayaking Confederate reef by Sportsman road yesterday as well.
It was pretty slow as well (1 reds, 1 speck, 1 flounder lost near the kayak, several pinfish).


----------



## fishinsmymistress

You have to learn how to fish first, Ethan. Better luck next time bro. I'll let your dad know when I go back down.


----------



## CoogFisher12

either big mullet or the moon had them messed up. It's not like reds to be very picky, but I have experienced it before when you can pretty much land it right infront of them and they won't hit it. Maybe thats why it's called fishing and not catching :headknock


----------



## Tail Chaser

The couple times I've experienced this it wasn't actually reds tailing, it was black drum. I'm sure if I had some gulp or dead shrimp with me I would have hung into them.


----------



## AndyThomas

CoogFisher12 said:


> either big mullet or the moon had them messed up. It's not like reds to be very picky, but I have experienced it before when you can pretty much land it right infront of them and they won't hit it. Maybe thats why it's called fishing and not catching :headknock


x2â€¦.I will never forget when we had a huge group of reds swimming around and under us on a flat in 18" of water. There had to be 40-50+. They payed no attention to us. I could have netted 3 limits just with fish swimming under the boat. We through everything at them. They never changed course, never spooked, never ate. It was the weirdest and coolest thing I had ever seen.


----------



## jmreeves624

It was black drum

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoogFisher12

AndyThomas said:


> x2â€¦.I will never forget when we had a huge group of reds swimming around and under us on a flat in 18" of water. There had to be 40-50+. They payed no attention to us. I could have netted 3 limits just with fish swimming under the boat. We through everything at them. They never changed course, never spooked, never ate. It was the weirdest and coolest thing I had ever seen.


Sadly, I have experienced this many times myself as well. Always cool to see, but so darn frustrating!


----------



## Spooley

Happened to me several times in shallow tidal pools where they were tailing in groups of three to six. Throwing bronze spoons and hitting them but no bites. Started cranking as fast as I could when the spoon lands and it was on big time.


----------



## CoogFisher12

Johnson Sprite spoons can sometimes do the trick, too. But again, fish are like women; they do what they want and it doesn't necessarily have to make sense.


----------

